# (NYC Metro) D&D at Bartow-Pell Mansion



## Burnside (Jan 16, 2020)

*Dungeons & Dragons at Bartow-Pell Mansion-Museum*
On Sat, February 22 from 5pm-10pm, up to seven guests will enjoy an original site-specific adventure in a historic mansion; the experience will include gourmet tavern fare, drinks, live music, live actor NPCs, custom-crafted props, take-home gifts, and much more. 

Cast Party and Red Monkey Theater Group present Dungeons & Dragons at Bartow-Pell Mansion-Museum on Saturday, February 22 from 5pm-10pm (snow date Saturday, February 29).

Up to seven guests will join Dungeon Master Tal Aviezer for an original site-specific adventure in a historic mansion; the experience will include gourmet tavern fare, drinks, live music, live actor NPCs, custom-crafted props, take-home gifts, and much more.

The original Dungeons & Dragons adventure will be filled with mystery, discovery, choices that matter, engaging role-playing, and exciting combat. The adventure is inspired in part by the poem The Haunted Palace by Edgar Allen Poe, and by the novels Great Expectations by Charles Dickens and The Shining by Stephen King, and by the Evil Dead movies.

Through a mixture of live role-playing and dice-driven tabletop gameplay guided by the Dungeon Master, guests will explore the mansion to unravel a mystery, defeat monsters and other foes, and discover magical treasure.

Dungeons & Dragons at Bartow-Pell tickets are $295. Your five-hour experience will include:

-Gourmet tavern fare, beer, and wine by Bella Cucina Maria
-Live music performed by Janette Beham & Steve Sabet
-Interactive Dungeons & Dragons adventure with DM Tal Aviezer which will move through Bartow-Pell Mansion
-Live actors portraying important Non-Player Characters
-Custom-made handouts, props, and playing aids
-Take-home gifts to commemorate your adventure

For players age 21 & up.

Tickets & more info: https://cast-party.com/live-events/

Red Monkey Theater Group is a 501c3 tax-exempt organization and a portion of your ticket price may qualify as a charitable deduction for federal income tax purposes.


----------



## MNblockhead (Jan 16, 2020)

I'd seriously consider this if I could find six other people to lay out the cash.  Looks like a blast.


----------



## Burnside (Jan 17, 2020)

MNblockhead said:


> I'd seriously consider this if I could find six other people to lay out the cash.  Looks like a blast.




We’ve actually sold some tix already, so you can come by yourself or with a smaller group if you’re cool playing with a few strangers!


----------



## MNblockhead (Jan 17, 2020)

I'm cool playing with strangers but currently overseas. Still, I like the concept and wish you much success!


----------



## Burnside (Jan 17, 2020)

MNblockhead said:


> I'm cool playing with strangers but currently overseas. Still, I like the concept and wish you much success!



 Thanks very much! We hope to do more events in the future.


----------

